# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia-- thoughts?

## mgk5u

My husband and I have vacationed all over the Caribbean, and we are thinking of heading to Bequia for the first time in January.  Just wondering if anyone had thoughts on where to stay (renting a villa-- any locations better than others?), places to eat, etc...  We went to PSV several years ago (before the renovation) and loved it.  The past few winters we have been to St Barth (loved that too), but now want a change of scenery, and Bequia seems like the "anti-st barth" in terms of relaxation, low-key vibe, etc.  But we still want a beautiful villa, great beaches, and good local food!

----------


## LindaP

We have also stayed at PSV (before renovations; looks nicer now!).....and have stayed at Mustique, which we loved. Very remote, and quiet with nice beaches.  We have often thought about doing the trip that the Firefly (hotel that we stayed in on Mustique) has to offer. They have a 4 night in Bequia, 3 nights in Mustique offer. They have a fairly new place on Bequia that they are promoting. Go to their website, and check it out.

 I think that island looks interesting......although we also love St Barths, of course!

----------


## MIke R

loved it..wanna get back so bad.....nothing at all like St Barts...ol school Caribbean.....my hair cutter in P Town had a house there  and that was my connection.....divorce killed that though...LOL

if you can ever be on the island when they get the one whale they are allowed to harvest, the celebration and frivolity is outrageous

----------


## Looneyman

We stayed on Bequia for a week in 2008. We have stayed at many Caribbean islands and Bequia so far is our favorite because if its quietness, friendliness and gorgeous harbor. TThere are a handful of very nice restuarants and a couple of nice villas. If you are still planning a trip, let me know and I will reply with our favortie villa and restuarants.

----------


## mgk5u

Yes!!! Please let me know.  We booked for a week, rented a beautiful villa, and now need any tips on restaurants, beaches, hikes, etc...  Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Looneyman

Here are the comments about the places we ate. Note - this was a few years ago, so you may wish to check to be sure they are still open.

*Fernandos Hideaway* 
Fantastic. The best food we had on the island and at the best prices (even though Fernando was not yet charging the 15% VAT  still the best prices). Basically two, red wine choices (but only $49 EC). Dinner took a bit long at two hours with one combined course and dessert. The restaurant has about 8 tables with a total of 30 seats. Basically, dinner is served to everyone at the SAME time  once all reservations have arrived. Definitely would go back here.


*Macs Pizzeria*
Good pizza, two red selections of wine, but cheap ($49 EC). No lobster pizza though. Probably not worth it unless you can get the lobster pizza. Note  many restaurants were having a hard time getting lobsters  so this is not just a problem at Macs.


*Sugar Hill Restaurant*
Okay food, not too many selections, Lobster was okay. Basically one red wine (again $49 EC).
Too slow of service. Menu written on a chalk board. Nothing special. Property looks to be for sale.


*Crescent Beach Inn*
We were the ONLY ones for dinner! Good food made just for us. One Merlot wine. Dined inside a large room like a park pavilion  not very romantic.



*Tantie Pearls*
Excellent. Number two after Fernandos. Great view, lots of mixed drinks to choose from  same small wine selection. Great fish and shrimp. Great view overlooking the harbor. Make reservations. Prices higher than Fernandos and similar to others on the island  NOT more reasonable.
Definitely would go back here.


*Frangipani*
Buffet dinner and choice of steal or fish  was fine. Lots of locally made types of food  interesting. Same small wine selection.

----------


## Looneyman

*Music*
If you like music, I would suggest Lower Bay. There are a few places there that have live music more often than other areas on the island.


*Beaches* 
Lower Bay probably also has one of the better beaches on the island. Spring Bay has some gorgeous beaches, but that is a bit away from other areas.

Note - the whole island is what - 9 square miles - so nothing is a long taxi ride away (we stayed up in Mt. Pleasant so we decided to get a car to just be able to more freely come and go).


How long are you on the island?
Do you snorkel? If so, definately takle a trip to the Tobago Cays.

I would also reccommend a day trip over to St. Vincent. If you like hiking, that is the place to hike and to see some gorgeous mountains, fields and flowers.
You may even wish 2 days on St. Vincent so you can take the hike to La Soufrier Volcano.

----------


## mgk5u

> *Music*
> If you like music, I would suggest Lower Bay. There are a few places there that have live music more often than other areas on the island.
> 
> 
> *Beaches* 
> Lower Bay probably also has one of the better beaches on the island. Spring Bay has some gorgeous beaches, but that is a bit away from other areas.
> 
> Note - the whole island is what - 9 square miles - so nothing is a long taxi ride away (we stayed up in Mt. Pleasant so we decided to get a car to just be able to more freely come and go).
> 
> ...






Thank you!!!  Your input is extremely helpful.  Most people I talk to have never even heard of the island, so it is great to have some insider information.  I am counting the days until we leave...

----------


## julianne

Bequia is special. In addition to the great suggestions already made, check out Sargeant's Model Boat shop. Beautiful little hand-carved boats that typify the island. And don't miss a trip to Tobago Cays; the reef is a snorkeling paradise. Let us know about your Bequia experience.

----------

